# Grouping arrows with FOB fletching



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Great Video and nice idea... I shoot groups with my FOB's all the time, and do break some. But here is what I usually try to do......










But, I am going to try your way and see if I can save some money


----------



## csschallanger (Dec 4, 2003)

pretty cool idea. so were ya feelin a little spirit in ya today:shade:


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Seems like you got it figured out!..:smile:



NJ-XT said:


> Great Video and nice idea... I shoot groups with my FOB's all the time, and do break some. But here is what I usually try to do......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh yes, the magical flight of the arrow finding its way to the deadzone. I got some spirit. :teeth:



csschallanger said:


> pretty cool idea. so were ya feelin a little spirit in ya today:shade:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Great video. Thanks for making it!

Here it is on screen

BTW-NJ-XT Great triple ringer!


----------

